# ganabol.co



## Mr.Deltoid (Sep 15, 2014)

Just a warning to everyone placed an order and Saturday and found out this morning one of the guys who picks up funds has been flagged so can no longer receive wu also my funds were confiscated by department of homeland security. There's a thread about this ugl at meso and I would like to comment over there to let them know however for a week I haven't been able to set up account because I never get sent confirmation email I've tried 3 different email services and checked spam nothing.so if there's someone here who can let them know that would be good.


----------



## Mr.Deltoid (Sep 18, 2014)

Just wanted to update this post ganabol has agreed to split loss with me and ship for half price. So far seems to be a stand up src. I will update if I receive my gear.


----------



## gh0st (Sep 28, 2014)

any news on this?

his prices for raws are fair and i heard he has been around for a long long time!

Nice of him to help you out!


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 28, 2014)

Receivers are flagged all the time. Never heard of homeland confiscating funds...


----------



## parabellum (Sep 29, 2014)

He is one of the originals.... he is good people,  you will get your gear my friend


----------



## gh0st (Sep 29, 2014)

anyone know anything about his raws?


----------



## gh0st (Jul 5, 2015)

Heard he has lot i f problems with his ppl getting flagged , he has been around since i first started comming online if i pull rhe trigger i will update aswell


----------

